# Percy the pup! :3



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Today we got a new puppy and his name is Percy! He's a terrier and corgi mix. He is very shy and timid, though we have been told he's playful once he get's to know you. He shakes when he gets nervous around other people. He hasn't caused any problems and is very obedient, we're training him, and teaches tricks and such. We're getting him groomed soon! :3 I'll post pics when I can! (There's a picture of me holding him as my profile picture!)


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

I remember that little guy! Please PLEASE post pics! He's so adorable I died! I think that when a dog is shy, it just makes it more adorable! I know a dog named Teddy, he's shy too, He's some kind of poodle thing, I can't remember the breed.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Some kind of poodle thing? Seems interesting xD And I'm working on it, he's had to get good pictures of... >.<

Sil


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

I can imagine difficulty taking pics with Percy, lol. Cooper's no problem, if you catch him in one of his lazy states.


----------

